# testing domestic smoke alarms



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi bud

smoke and fire detection that i've installed has gone on NICEIC sheets,they don't require a sound test to be performed just your basic electrical tests continuity,loop,meggering etc etc.

One of their forms does ask for a simulated smoke test to be carried out and assumes in all cases you have an unrstanding of Bs 5839-1: 2002.

Go onto the website and have a look.

www.niceic.org.uk


Chris


----------



## coop1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Chris 
Thank you for your reply, the reason i asked about this in the first place is because i have easycert by tysoft which produces all types of certificates and i know on the domestic installlation certificates there is place for number of smoke alarms, however there is also a certifacte on the software for installation of domestic smoke alarms and on this it asks for a sound meter seriel number for the noise test and quotes a clause number of 13.2 which i assume is in the full version of the bs5839 and as this cost £150 to buy i only have a cut down version of part 6 which relates to domestic systems, however there is no mention of this in there and on top of all this there is no mention anywhere that actually asks for an independant certificate for the smoke detection circuits, so i was just wondering what othe people had come accross.
any more info would be really appreciated but if not thank you anyway.
paul


----------



## tricky (Aug 12, 2008)

as chris says, We normally put them down on the nic certs. the only testing we do apart from the tests pointed out by chris is to make sure they all sound when the test button on one is pressed.

Just don't forget to remove the heads before you megga the bases


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

should test with can of smoke, that said the domestic interlinked ones don't always work with can of smoke-
smoldering paper or *** smoke sometimes needed( though not the recommended way):thumbsup:


----------

